# Integra



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

what could a totally stock 89 do to a late 90's non-GSR Integra?
Could it even keep up? (The integra is un-modded too)


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

i would think that the 240 would take it, but that all depends on how skilled each driver is etc... but given the same skilled driver in each car nissan would win. but it would be kinda close


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

The Integra is an auto so it wouldn't take much effort or skill for him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If the integra is auto then for sure it will lose to a 240. My friend has a 90 LS integra and I beat him by a car. and his is stick.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

it would be kinda close, but i think the 240 would still be faster. the KA24E has 135hp to 94+ integra's 140, but the 240 has a LOT more torque and the advantage of RWD (and a 5-speed i assume). they weight about the same, but the auto tranny sucks probably twice as much power from the wheels as a manual would.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*yup*

yah auto + front wheel drive loses about 20- 25 percent of the HP from the crank to the wheels thru the tranny, Manual + rwd only loses about 10 - 15 hp from the crank to the wheels thru the tranny This one will be close but the 240 should win.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bizzy b said:


> *it would be kinda close, but i think the 240 would still be faster. the KA24E has 135hp to 94+ integra's 140, but the 240 has a LOT more torque and the advantage of RWD (and a 5-speed i assume). they weight about the same, but the auto tranny sucks probably twice as much power from the wheels as a manual would. *


KA24E= 140hp


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240s kill hondas no matter what =)
(i'm being sarcastic..)
the 240 will probably win


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I agree. The 240 would probably win. Since it is rear wheel drive, it'll be faster off the line because of the weight transfer putting more pressure onto the rear tires, thus creating more grip. Also, the KA24 has a lot of torque (actually, almost anything has more torque than honda engines...)

[edit] got rid of the truck comment, my bad...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its not a truck engine!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

*Honda??!*

I used to have a 1990 CR-X and I ditched it for a Nissan... Why? Torque! Hondas got crap torque and their only fast if they got the horsepower to weight ratio up. Yeah u'll beat an integra period if both got the same horses, especially if the integra is (hehehe) Automatic! Honda auto trannies are known to suck balls as much as power. You'll not only beat hin, you'll own him, period. By the way, I'm set to race my friends 1997 stock eclipse RS (5 speed). We both have 140 horses but my 240 is lighter by 200 lbs. plus its rear wheel drive. the only concern for me is that my car has 160,000 miles in it.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

no offense to yall honda ppl, but hondas have nothing for challenge against nissan unless they wanna use nos. that's like their only hope.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

i dunno.. don't want to try racing a stock 240sx vs. an all-out turbo drag honda...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

stock against an all out honda wouldnt be fair, cuz it then wouldnt be stock vs. stock, and honda wouldnt win that one. if they both get to tune cars, then it would be fair. and plus, since when do hondas get good ranks in jgtc tourneys, like gt300, or do they even have any hondas in it, besides the nsx?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

don't they race S2000 in the GT300?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh okay, let's say they do, im not sure if they do or not, but let's say they do, they never win. it's supras, silvias and skylines hoggin the victories in gt300 i think


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

even if they do, the S2000 is close to $30,000!!! its not very fair to compare a $30K car with a $3K car.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well i can always put it this way: 'HONDA SUCKS!'


----------

